# Question about guinea pig and rabbits, baby food?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok so I got some Banana baby food for the rats but the can't have a lot of it so they get at lest a teaspoon or a little more between the four of them. 
Anyways can guinea pigs and rabbits have it as a once in a while treat like the rats? The rats just had some now and I have had two of them sense April so I don't plan on it being often maybe once a month or every couple months. Anyways I am asking this because I don't want the baby food to go to waste and want to give it to the other animals I know hamsters can have a small amount of it but not a lot.


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

It depends on what else is added in the baby food. Why not just mush up a tiny bit of fresh banana? My rabbits love, love, love banana, BUT they only get a 1" slice at most. If they do get banana, then that is their treat quota for the day. 
It sounds like you only intend to give bunny a little, so that would be fine. But see if there are other "added ingredients" in the baby food. I'd imagine there are preservatives.


----------

